# heatsink at 4000+ RPM on 40-45c



## clmlbx (Mar 21, 2012)

my processor is listed in my signature running at stock speed with stock cooler .

my processor temp is 45c with just 10-15% load but fan runs at 4200+ RPM and it is very noisy....even at best it runs at 3200+ RPM ...

what might be the problem ?


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 21, 2012)

it's summer !! Maintain good airflow, clean dusts from case and hitsink, re-apply TIM, if oced run at stock speed and check the result.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 22, 2012)

^^ you didn't read my post clearly ..am running it on stock speed ..it dose not matter if its summer  or not if processor temperature is low then fan should not run at so high rpm .

I have already cleaned it.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 22, 2012)

amd stock cooler(pared with athlon II & phenom II) uses a small fan, so less area. to properly remove heat the fan had to run faster.

if u want to go silent then buy sumthing like a 212evo or tx3

i have a 955BE @ stock @37C fan runs @ 4700+ rpm

but most of the time i have my headphone on so the noise from cpu fan doesn't bother me


----------



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2012)

^^ That's a misleading info buddy. I don't know about the Athlon II X4 but Phenom II does come with a great stock cooler, having 3 copper heat pipes.

I'm pretty sure the issue OP is facing is because of high amount of dust stored into the heat sink. clmlbx, remove the heatsink and clear it from dust with a blower. You can use a brush and spirit (available in medical shops) to clear the dust present in the corners. Use a good thermal paste from cooler master or other brands like Artic. Make sure you apply it properly over the CPU and it should create an uniform layer over the CPU top. Don't use too much, small amount will do fine.
I had the same issue couple of months back and used the same method described above. My Thermal pase is CM Ice Fusion. Now the idle temp is around 28 degree to 30 degree.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 22, 2012)

I have cleaned heat sink a many times.. but I am using generic thermal paste.. but if processor temp is 45c with just 10-15% load so fan should not run at so high RPM..and it goes to 68-70c at full load..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 22, 2012)

There should be an option of auto fan control in the BIOS. Make sure its enabled.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 22, 2012)

well I was thinking of changing thermal paste to some branded one.. so which to buy? I am running my comp with no ac room and always my load is on 100% as I use photoshop and other editing apps.



Ishu Gupta said:


> There should be an option of auto fan control in the BIOS. Make sure its enabled.



I already checked it is enabled.. Fan decides it RPM with Temp or what so ever  and it does not run on full speed at all times

guys any solutions


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cilus said:


> ^^ That's a misleading info buddy. I don't know about the Athlon II X4 but Phenom II does come with a great stock cooler, having 3 copper heat pipes.



well cilus the heatsink is great but the fan is puny compared to that.
if it had mislead sumbody, i am sorry  for that 
heatsink is quite great BTW but not the fan, only if they have provided sum way to put a 120mm fan there


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

undervolt the processor. Turn on Cool&Quite. Turn on Q fan.

i too have Athlon II X4 635 and it runs at 3k speed. all i get is a low humming sound even with side panels removed. else grab Cooler Master TX3.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> well I* was thinking of changing thermal paste to some branded one.*. so which to buy? I am running my comp with no ac room and always my load is on 100% as I use photoshop and other editing apps.
> 
> I already checked it is enabled.. Fan decides it RPM with Temp or what so ever  and it does not run on full speed at all times
> 
> guys any solutions



get CM thermal Fusion 400 - price should be around 400-500 bucks.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> undervolt the processor. Turn on Cool&Quite. Turn on Q fan.
> 
> i too have Athlon II X4 635 and it runs at 3k speed. all i get is a low humming sound even with side panels removed. else grab Cooler Master TX3.



No I won't undervolt processor or so, I believe cool and quite is enabled in Bios, now what is Q Fan?

I have removed both side panels for cooling, Best it goes to 3200+ and most of time it is 4200+ also reaches 4700+ at peek

I am thinking of buying TX3, what will it cost, and hope it will be silent on 100% load and I will soon upgrade to phenom x4 so even on that it should be silent on 100% load. and other most important think it should not be push pin, I hate that locking system in Heat sink, I often break it..I love my current locking system, very easy to use,

DO I have to remove motherboard to install it(TX3)?

*www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200908/MA785GMTUD2H_4.jpg





topgear said:


> get CM thermal Fusion 400 - price should be around 400-500 bucks.




thanks will get it ASAP


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nope, you can install Hyper TX3 without removing the mobo. 
BTW wont the Antec Kuhler Box be a better choice for 1.5k? It has 8*Cu pipes and a large 120MM fan with dual heatsink.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 23, 2012)

same 'problem' here, except im on a 955BE here, and my airflow sucks


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 23, 2012)

so first I like to know is that It is Normal for stock cooler, If I want better noise free cooling then I should buy aftermarket cooler like TX3.. I just need to confirm it will be silent on 100% load  on my athlon and even on Phenom which soon I am  going to upgrade to.



doomgiver said:


> same 'problem' here, except im on a 955BE here, and my airflow sucks



even my airflow sucks, frankly speaking my room is in such a way as there is no direct ventilation


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 23, 2012)

Just adding my thoughts here. I had problem with over heating with Phenom II.

Major Culprit was Dust & Dead Case Fans. Also the default Thermal Compound of AMD is sucky. That thing acted like a Fevicol and glued processor to HS.

So check the above pts. 

Also I am using CM Hyper EVO 212. Its noise level is WAY to low than default AMD Fan and also cools better 6-12 Deg less at lesser RPM.

Also use a 2 fan config for Push Pull Flow for Case. 2 120 mm well placed fans are enough.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2012)

@ *clmlbx* - if you are planning to get a aftermarket cpu cooler then don't buy a TiM - just get the Hyper 212 Evo - it will perform good when you upgrade to PII X4 and you will get decent amount and quality of TiM with it for free


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 24, 2012)

in the begining of this march my temps(Phenom II 955BE) were going 55deg c+ at idle.

so i opened & cleaned the heastsink dust , now my idle temps are 37-38 c & hardly goes above 50c at load

PS : i am on stock cooler


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 24, 2012)

I clean Heatsink every couple of months, I did cleaned heatsink, max couple of days before I started this thread..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ check Q fan option in bios. it'll make the fan spin at less speed. undervolt is fine. i have done it and temperature reduced by 5degree.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2012)

yep, OP can try undervolting .. it maximizes the cpu efficiency, reduce power usages and temps - I'm running PII 955BE at stock speed with 1.3v ( 1.28v under load ) only


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 27, 2012)

which is better 212 plus or 212?

hopefully will get it tomorrow.

I believe 212 is new and improved one.... right?

This is my MB hope I won't have any problem installing

*www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/3275/1302.jpg

with this image, question popped  why 2 ram slots are blue.. any difference..

I have 2x2 GB installed and I am looking forward to install 2GB more ..

will there be any performance issue..



Sam said:


> undervolt the processor. Turn on Cool&Quite. Turn on Q fan.
> 
> i too have Athlon II X4 635 and it runs at 3k speed. all i get is a low humming sound even with side panels removed. else grab Cooler Master TX3.




 it runs at 3K at full load.. I read some where reason for my problem might fan going bad..


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2012)

Hyper 212 is the oldest one , then comes Hyper 212+ and the latest one is *Hyper 212 Evo* - get this 

There's two blue and two white ram slots to show how Dual Channel mode will work - to enable dual channel mode you have to install 2 ram modules on either 2 blue or 2 white slots ... installing one ram module on blue and another one on white slot will run memory modules in non dual channel mode.

I've seen the the stock HSF fan speed reaching ~4k RPM on Athlon II X4s.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, will go for Hyper 212 Evo..

ya but I can not understand fan running at 4K+ when it is not at 100% load or even when temperature is low (45 around)

bought Hyper 212 Evo.. will install tomorrow


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2012)

^^ that's no big deal IMO - I've seen Athlon II s fan running at ~3.7k RPM with 38c cpu temp 

Congrats on the purchase of Hyper 212 Evo - post some pics of the cooler installed on the mobo


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 30, 2012)

Finally Installed Hyper 212 Evo Today.. Damn Instructions to install are not at all clear in manual or so.. Installation was easy but figure out how to do was difficult, may be all will not face problem like me as it was my first after market cooler & did not knew how to install.. Instructions were not clear at all.

here is a PIC

*i39.tinypic.com/2q33gwj.jpg

But In Installation I would not Give more then 2 out of 10 but performance is damn good .. My Idle(I don't think my computer is ever idle ) temp is 29-30, awesome improvement from what I had.. In last couple of days temperature here was 38.. and my processor temp was 56. on least 45+ so 30 damn good improvement.. 

And no noise at all, may be I have not heard because of ceiling fan but certainly silent comparing to me stock cooler.

Have not checked yet on  100% load will do soon, but on 60% load it reached 38..

to install you need to remove your mother board(to install back plate).. I was thinking of cleaning of my comp from long time.. so it was the good reason to start too.. Removed and cleaned everything, 

and I found another problem..  

after assembling it my smps fan did not start, comp was running but no fan, after rotating it manually I started my comp again and this time it worked.. but it is slow.. 

I have never noticed my Smps Fan so don't know if it is norm or not but it is slow.. don't know what to do .. as Everything running properly..

It is still in warranty but If I give it for RMA it will not return before a week I believe and it might take 15-20 Days. My work will suffer(I can not do any work without my comp).. Really a big trouble.


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2012)

Most likely it is a bad PSU fan. But I don't know specifically about your PSU. Earlier fan used to run faster? May be it will run faster if your PC does some heavy task? (higher power consumption)

My Corsair AX850's fan never spins - until I start to play a game.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 30, 2012)

Is that so, I really wish that is the reason.. Fingers crossed


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Is that so, I really wish that is the reason.. Finger crossed


I don't think it is. Just wondering.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 30, 2012)

It is I believe, Here is what it says on Tagan Website page for my SMPS



> Thermal fan control automatically adjusts fan speed thus controlling the temperature inside the power supply. (Fan speeds up when temperature rises.



Tagan Web page for my smps  stonerock TG500-u37 

and here is review I found that also say same..

Review from ratetorate.in

I don't know how reliable is that review but Tagan Web page is..

So now should I act or is it ok.  just getting second opinion.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 30, 2012)

Isnt the PSU fan a Fixed RPM fan and not a PWM?


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

modern PSUs  ( from good brands ) comes with PWM controlled fans 

@ clmlbx - thanks for the pics .. but in 38c ambient temp the inside of the PSU must be hot enough to start rotating the PWM fan - so if the PSu fan is not running at normal speed it must have gone bad - if possible RMA the PSU or if the warranty is over just open the PSu and clean it from inside including the fan or else you can install a 120mm new LED fan very easily to the PSu a funky look.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 31, 2012)

but one thing to consider is I have no side panels attached, ceiling fan running at full speed, will start my cooler in couple of days, 

So I am gonna take chance with it. let's hope for best. Can't lag my work because of it


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2012)

you better use the cabby side panel with a fan attached to it for better cooling.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 1, 2012)

don't know about it but am using it like that for a year now.


----------

